# Just bought a 2008 kawi with a 840 Big bore kit. Have questions!



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

So I just picked up an 08 brute force 750i with a Muzzy 840 bigbore kit, Muzzy duals, MSD programmer, (1)- 2" intake snorkel, A/F Gauge, K&N filter, blow by bottle mod, Dalton clutch kit with red secondary spring( what prevs owner told me), 6" catvos lift with coil spacers all around maxing out lift, 32" silver backs.

The guy was 6 hours away from me and he personally delivered it for 6000$ Canadian. 
The bike has around 5500km, around 500-1000 km ago all the add ons where installed. so it was barely driven with the lift and BB kit.

I test drove the bike and all i can say is, it feels like a stock 650:crying2: 

My question is why, My 07 650i with wiesco high comp pistons and web 150i cams, 3" snorkel and other supporting mods would eat this 840 BB bike.

What is this BB kit missing? I feel like the suspension is so stiff that it only has 1/2 travel in the rear when my body weight is applied to the rear.
Im also assuming that power transfer to the ground is lacking due to this stiff suspension. 

My plans for the suspension are to remove the coils spacers and run 2010 and up coils springs all around to make it softer.
My 650i has a shaved primary clutch cover so i plan on putting that on the 840 as well.

I feel like a 2" snorkel on a 840 BB would suffer it some, i know doing the 3" snorkel mod on my 650I really woke it up.

As for the cams in the 840 kit, the prevs owner has no idea wat is in it since the dealer built the engine for him, IF it has muzzy cams, are thoses as good as AMR cams? 

Im thinking of looking into AMR cams But I dont know how to contact them, anyone have a website or phone number? I've searched for a very long time.

IF it has a stock injectors, should i upgrade them?

Another question is, Is the red rear spring too aggressive to hit that top speed? MY 650 i have maroon and almond epi springs..

Ideally i want this 840BB to be around 80-90 RWHP. help me get it there please.! Thanks 

Will take all opinions in consideration!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds like you're already on the right track to me... 

Could also be the clutching... that red secondary spring REALLY limits the top end speed.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Anyone can install an 840 kit in their machine, but if it dont have the right cams and cam springs to match, it will be a dog.
Also that 2" intake snorkel has to be robbing air to the engine which if someone programmed the MSD properly, I would imagine there is less fuel as well - loss of power.
vforcejohn could steer you in the right direction if he has time. Interstate Motorsports - WEB: vforcejohn.com


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Here's a quote from NMKawierider from someone elses post on jetting an 840:

lol...2" wasn't enough for a stock 750 and now its an 840?.. You need to go to the 3" or at minimum 2.5". Then what full pipe have you gone with? Can't use the stock and get much out of it.


----------



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

Should probably put this topic to bed. So over the last year i got VFJ clutches, Blue injectors from a kawasaki street bike. 3" intake. New valves, Retuned the MSD and now the thing runs like a rapped ape. Still not enough for me though. Keeps up with my buddies Can am 850 XMR like a breeze. 

Keep in mind my bike does have a 6" lift so theres alot of weight added to it.

I feel like i am around 65-70RWHP.


----------

